# Need Idea's on Mammal Pets!?!?



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, Im new to the forum and I have noticed the Exotic Mammal section. I have also noticed quite alot of you have exotic mammals and have great knowledge and expertise!!

So, heres the question...

I have currently got a "6ft long x 6ft high x 8ft wide" aviary flight, I hope to extend this aviary to about "12ft long x 6ft high x 8 wide" making it twice the length. I then hope to add on a shed to the side, this would be "6ft x 6ft x 6ft" maybe a bit larger. The shed can be heated and can have electric connection, a pond can also be added!!!

Now my question is what pet mammal can I keep in this enclosure, I would like it to be quite exotic but I do have money restrictions. This is all in the planning stages and can be refurbished to the needs of whatever mammal!

We are out for most of the day but defo CAN spend time looking after them, I realised I would then need two, to keep themselves company (unless it is a solitairy animal)....

Has anybody got any idea's on what mammal I could have (maybe exotic) and please ignore my bad spelling!!! : victory:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Flying squirrels!
The enclosure you already have would be fab for them and you could have quite a few in there, also you would not have to change the mesh to anything thicker then you already have, they can fit happily in bird nest boxes, they even like bird feeders if you have any of those!
A link to some photos of mine: http://myfairexotics.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=8123627
Or maybe a bigger type of squirrel.
-
Elina


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

prevost's squirrels :mf_dribble:


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!!!

Are these Squirrels common (and by that can I get hold of them) in the UK and I dont know why but I get that "Price Tag" feeling!! Are they expensive!!

These would be great for me as I love small mammals eg. Squirrels, Rodents...

Ofcourse Im still in the planning stages and I will not run into this but how friendly are yours and where did you get yours from, what is your setup like???

J


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

My first reply was on the subject of the Flying Squirrels (Love the Corsacs by the way, I saw them at Hamerton Zoo 2 days ago, do you have connections?) but can you really have Prevost's Squirrels as Pets, I thought they were one of those STRICT Zoo Animals, although at second they are not ENDANGERED, Unlike the Gouldian Finch which is common in the Pet Trade...

Thanks for the replies, I love the Squirrel Idea's!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hehe no I am nothing to do with Hammerton zoo and I am glad you like them.
Yes you can keep prevost squirrels.(http://www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1450&p=15513&hilit=prevost+squirrels#p15513 )
Flyers normally cost between £200 and £300 a pair depending on how tame they are and such. They are not normally too hard to get ahold of.
-
Elina


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

J-Williams said:


> My first reply was on the subject of the Flying Squirrels (Love the Corsacs by the way, I saw them at Hamerton Zoo 2 days ago, do you have connections?) but can you really have Prevost's Squirrels as Pets, I thought they were one of those STRICT Zoo Animals, although at second they are not ENDANGERED, Unlike the Gouldian Finch which is common in the Pet Trade...
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I love the Squirrel Idea's!


Prevost's Squirrels are available in the pet trade, not often but they are available, they are not 'cheap' though.


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Ooooohhhhh £200 min. :gasp: Im sure I could do that, that plus the enclosure, a bit of saving up to do but its possible!!!! They do look amazing though, and I will always have the enjoyment of people going, WHATS THAT!!!!

Nah Im kidding, pets arent about that, I am going to look into this more later on, will they be able to live inside with heated indoors, as I considered Gambian Pouched Rats but they cannot be kept outside...


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Well southern/eastern flying squirrels can live all over America and even in Canada which I know is not warm all year round. I am sure they would benefit from having a heated bit of the enclosure.
-
Elina


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Fixx said:


> Prevost's Squirrels are available in the pet trade, not often but they are available, they are not 'cheap' though.


And what do you mean by not 'cheap' Fixx... Sometimes I wonder isnt there a limit on how much you can price a squirrel, but then again, how can you price a living thing???


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

J-Williams said:


> And what do you mean by not 'cheap' Fixx... Sometimes I wonder isnt there a limit on how much you can price a squirrel, but then again, how can you price a living thing???


Nerys advertised a CB08 pair on here for £800 last year, but if you look around you can get them cheaper. 

We have a pair ourselves, had them for about two years. We keep them indoors, as we have grey squirrels around us and we are concerned about squirrel pox. They can be kept outside but I'd recommend having a heated indoor part for them. One of the local zoos keeps them in this manner.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Normaly about 350 each I think, u could keep polecats in tgere the European type not there not ferrets also marbled polecats but there quiet expensive more then prevosts.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice user name by the way that's my name! J Williams


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> Normaly about 350 each I think, u could keep *polecats *in tgere the* European type* not there not ferrets also marbled polecats but there quiet expensive more then prevosts.


Good choice, European Polecats are superb, we love ours.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe not the most exotic, but what about chipmunks? We had some in an aviary when I was at college, they were mad little things. Cheap to buy too and breed pretty readily lol


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Chipmunks are adorable!
I hope to get some when I move to Florida as I already have quite allot of critters to ship already...Well I have room for a few more foxes but you know:whistling2:...
-
Elina


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

I dont know what it is with Chipmunks and me but I have never really clicked with them, I really dont know what it is but I just think they are... Its hard to explain...

Aswell I hear there are Chipmunks in the Britsh Countryside/Suburbs and are quite nasty, and theres also the Alvin & The Chipmunk thing!!!! 
Ive just never really seemed to click with them... :crazy:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

J-Williams said:


> I dont know what it is with Chipmunks and me but I have never really clicked with them, I really dont know what it is but I just think they are... Its hard to explain...
> 
> Aswell I hear there are Chipmunks in the Britsh Countryside/Suburbs and are quite nasty, and theres also the Alvin & The Chipmunk thing!!!!
> Ive just never really seemed to click with them... :crazy:


Yeah there was a lot of reports of them attacking people... Most came form The Sun to be honest, so don't take it as gospel.
Although if you like squirrely things, just go to the park with a net lol


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

That actually made me LOL!!! I can just imagine me their, with my net, running around after squirrels...

A Child with his Mother...

Child: Mummy, Whats the crazy man doing?
Mother: Were going now
Child: BUT MUMMY
Mother: *SLAPS KID ROUND THE HEAD* WE ARE :censor: GOING

Sorry, little rant/crazy time over!


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

True, 'The Sun', but I dont trust 'The Daily Mail' either, All the Muntjac deer problems in the Daily Mail!!!

I cant beleive that Muntjac Deer, are dangerous, nasty, or a nuisance to society!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Last year there were reports of people bringing back rabid chipmonks from France..... No idea if it was true but it sounded a bit odd, I mean people wanting chipmonks so badly that they would happly have rabid ones.... Damn news papers!
-
Elina


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

J-Williams said:


> True, 'The Sun', but I dont trust 'The Daily Mail' either, All the Muntjac deer problems in the Daily Mail!!!
> 
> I cant beleive that Muntjac Deer, are dangerous, nasty, or a nuisance to society!


lol Actually, I was injured by a muntjac :Na_Na_Na_Na: I accidentally cornered one while trying to catch pheasants, my Dad was a gamekeeper and I was allowed to play in the pens, as a kid. It ran at me and I fell over lol Ok so it didn't exactly attack me but I've not forgiven them yet.


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I feel a bit :blush: but Im sure plenty more people in the UK have been injured by the "3 native deer" than the "3 foreign species"!


----------

